# Which domain ending for one-man LTD/LLC?



## lZKoce (Apr 4, 2022)

Sup all,

I would like to register a domain, but I am not sure which ending would be the best: .com, .eu or country-specific?

Searches return mainly explanations of what a domain is or trying to sell me a hosting service.

Neither of this info is helping me decide. Can you give me a piece of advise?

I see some people pay for all of them, and even close names (with a letter or two different) to protect from others buying a similar name and trashing/ copy-cat the 

original web-site, but I don't know if this is worth it/ legit as a strategy (solution). Thank you in advance for the time/ effort to reply.


----------



## elghinnarisa (Apr 4, 2022)

Depends a bit on the name you are after and what you are doing as well as the reason for the website itself.
If its for your business that is mostly local currently, than country specific is a good option. 
If your aiming more international, I would prefer .com or .net 
And of course, if there is some that jive well with the name of your business then thats a good choice, well at least in my opinion.


----------



## lZKoce (Apr 4, 2022)

elghinnarisa said:


> Depends a bit on the name you are after and what you are doing as well as the reason for the website itself.
> If its for your business that is mostly local currently, than country specific is a good option.
> If your aiming more international, I would prefer .com or .net
> And of course, if there is some that jive well with the name of your business then thats a good choice, well at least in my opinion.


That's a sensible advise. Thank you. Yeah, the name is for my needs, and it's local language, so no chance of going international.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 14, 2022)

lZKoce said:


> That's a sensible advise. Thank you. Yeah, the name is for my needs, and it's local language, so no chance of going international.



I'd grab the country specific in that case. No need to waste money on the others, especially if there's no risk of someone grabbing them to troll or whatnot.


----------

